
Your Cortex Contains 17B Computers - skilled
https://medium.com/the-spike/your-cortex-contains-17-billion-computers-9034e42d34f2
======
blueboo
along this (similarly weak) reasoning, a transistor is a computer. so the AMD
Epic Ryzen contains 19.2B computers. uh oh

~~~
yetihehe
No, transistor is like a single dendrite. It's more like logic blocks in fpga.
But each real neuron is equivalent to several blocks.

